# Create a Playlist: Colors



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

In the age of Spotify and ITunes, playlists are a great way to explore and share music. So with that in mind...

Create a playlist (you would actually listen to ) based on color. You might do an entire playlist based on « blue » for example, or a playlist based on several different colors.

Guidelines:
* Title your playlist
* No fewer than 4 works
* No more than 12 works

Optional: 
* Create in Spotify or YouTube and provide a link


Any notes on the compositions are appreciated.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

THE CRAYOLA PLAYLIST

RED - Beethoven - 3rd Symphony
ORANGE - Dvorak - 7th Symphony
YELLOW - Copland - Fanfare for the Common Man
GREEN - Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
BLUE - Debussy - La Mer
PURPLE - Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
BROWN - Dvorak - 9th Symphony
PINK - Mozart - Marriage of Figaro
BLACK - Shostakovich - 5th Symphony
WHITE - Bach - Goldberg Variations


----------

